# Another new world



## sam (Dec 10, 2008)

It's not my ebay and I hope this isn't consider spam:
But there is another New world with 3 piece cranks on ebay:

http://cgi.ebay.com/RARE-Barn-Fresh...286.c0.m14&_trkparms=66:2|65:10|39:1|240:1318


----------



## sam (Dec 10, 2008)

Also:
http://cgi.ebay.com/SHELBY-TRAVELER...286.c0.m14&_trkparms=66:2|65:10|39:1|240:1318


----------



## sailorbenjamin (Dec 11, 2008)

shoot, you had to go and tell everyone.


sam said:


> It's not my ebay and I hope this isn't consider spam:
> But there is another New world with 3 piece cranks on ebay:
> 
> http://cgi.ebay.com/RARE-Barn-Fresh...286.c0.m14&_trkparms=66:2|65:10|39:1|240:1318


----------

